# 95 Cabby VR swap, Megasquirt, and RHD conversion! o.0



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

*95 Cabrio VR swap, Megasquirt, and RHD conversion! o.0*

I am gathering pieces together to do the above mentioned swap to a 95 cabby. This should be a VERY interesting build!! The SAWWEEET thing about the RHD conversion is that it is unbolt from donor, bolt on to cabby!! NO WELDING!! WOOHOO!! eace::beer: Pics of the car will be posted this Saturday.

The engine will be from an obd2 mk3 and I will be installing a mk4 fully functional variable intake manifold! Keep your eyes open, computers on, and fingers ready to do some typing!! I want all the input possible. 
PLEASE keep the flaming/bashing/Neg comments to a respectable level. STAY TUNED! :wave:

Car and COMPLETE vr6 swap purchased from Joe @ JoesJettaParts
Megasquirt purchased from Need_a_vr6 ([email protected] KPTuned)
RHD COMPLETE swap from Jamie @ orchideuro

Here is a small teaser!


----------



## nicktcfcsb (Jun 23, 2011)

1st post...watching cant wait to see this!!!!!!


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

nicktcfcsb said:


> 1st post...watching cant wait to see this!!!!!!


 Only 1 post?? LOL.. Welcome and thanks for the interest!


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

should be pretty sweet. opcorn:


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

Prof315 said:


> should be pretty sweet. opcorn:


 I hope so..lol.. I have not seen ANY RHD VW conversions done around here!


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

Sounds awesome mate! 

What happen to this mark IV?


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

35i 2000 said:


> Sounds awesome mate!
> 
> What happen to this mark IV?


 Parted and scrapped? These are "Euro" cars that the RHD comes from. Best person to speak to would be Jamie @ OrchidEuro (USA) 1-484-483-4OEM or in the UK 01273 782 OEM


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

Here are some photos of the "bare" project car. I got it like this as it is less work for me to start with. Now time to start removing the bulkhead...






































Here is what needs to be removed for the RHD swap. Basically you need to start in the rain tray and unbolt the bolts that help hold the dash in place and then move around the bulkhead and remove the (15?) bolts. Move inside and remove the bolts for the dash and then rebar. In order to remove the dash easily you will want to remove all the plugs from behind the fuse panel and fish out the wires. After that it should be fairly easy to remove the dash. Hard part is to come.....Removing the bulkhead... If it wasn't for the seam sealer that holds the bulkhead to the firewall in place being 17 yrs old, it would be a whole lot easier!! :facepalm:


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

Here is a little work I did today so far..











Dash is out. Now I just need to get the rest of the rats nest out of the way..


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Progress!


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Progress!


 Lol.. What progress are you making on that MS1 for me??


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Almost done.


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

need_a_VR6 said:


> Almost done.


 Any pics of your progress??


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

Another hour of progress.. :facepalm:




















Old air inlet hole.










Where the new air inlet hole will need to be (Opposite side )..


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

No wires were harmed in the making of this picture.. :laugh:











COMPLETE car harness is GONE!!


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

That pesky bulkhead got an eviction notice effective 1/31/12! :beer:


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

Well the eviction went smoothly! Everything is out and ready for the RHD setup!! eace: :thumbup:






























And thanks to this little tool, it made the job HELLA easy!! All you have to do is heat the channel on the bulkhead slightly where the seam sealer resides and viola! it pops out with a slight tug! I wish I would have thought of it before I started using the air saw as I would have been done in 10 min instead of an hour!


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

Wow, no one posted? Odd for such a rare project..


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

StinkBugz said:


> Wow, no one posted? Odd for such a rare project..


 That means you are doing it right so far  

We are watching


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

sdezego said:


> That means you are doing it right so far
> 
> We are watching


 Either that or no one has done the RHD conversion and are clueless.. LOL.. :laugh:

P.S. Thanks for watching.. :thumbup:


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

Well, Thursday is almost here.. that is when the RHD 1/2 car will be delivered and swapped over into the car.. opcorn:


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

this is super cool, you're doing a great job :thumbup:


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

35i 2000 said:


> this is super cool, you're doing a great job :thumbup:



Thanks! The hardest part (for me) is yet to come..The wiring...:facepalm: I just get intimidated when I see 1000's of wires..


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

Here is how I wired my ms to the stock harness:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...for-a-vr6-distributor&highlight=plug+play+vr6


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

cant get a password said:


> Here is how I wired my ms to the stock harness:
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...for-a-vr6-distributor&highlight=plug+play+vr6


Thanks, that would help me if I wasn't going bare and doing a tuck/clean bay look. I am using minimal wires with a lot of unneeded things deleted! I am making it as clean as possible. I DO NOT like the look of clutter in a bay..

TY though! great read!


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

**UPDATE**
IRS has had a system failure of some sorts and the tax checks are running a few days late so the delivery for the RHD clip has been moved to Friday :banghead:. Pics will be posted as soon as there are some to post.


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

So far everything is planned for tomorrow... Cant wait!


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

*Delivery of RHD clip just arrived!!*

Sorry for the pictures being dark but here is the RHD clip that was just delivered by Jamie (OrchidEuro) and my bud Joe (Joe's Jetta Parts)




















Euro "Registration" :laugh:


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

Oh yea, I forgot to mention the wheels that are going on after refinishing. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

I have spent a few minutes on 1 rim and it is coming out pretty good so far.. I have only done the lip and a bit on the inner step. Just a quick pass with some soapy water and a Med grit ball from Harbor Freight..  :thumbup:


----------



## miseryindeath (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm pretty jealous of this. This is just one thing I plan on doing once I acquire a Cabrio. The other things are "kind of" a secret since only a few close friends know about it.

Are you in PA? If you are, have you checked to see if it's legal to daily a RHD car? I've done a little Googling and from what I found, as long as the car was legitimately sold here (like this one), then it can be converted and driven 100% legally. Just wondering if you've checked by chance. :thumbup:


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

miseryindeath said:


> I'm pretty jealous of this. This is just one thing I plan on doing once I acquire a Cabrio. The other things are "kind of" a secret since only a few close friends know about it.
> 
> Are you in PA? If you are, have you checked to see if it's legal to daily a RHD car? I've done a little Googling and from what I found, as long as the car was legitimately sold here (like this one), then it can be converted and driven 100% legally. Just wondering if you've checked by chance. :thumbup:


Yes I have checked and if a car is titled in PA, no matter which side the driver is in, it is legal. The owner of OrchidEuro (Jamie), the person I got the RHD clip from, also drives a RHD car without any problems. They may look at you funny but nothing they can really do about it unless you decide to drive on the opposite side of the street..lol..

And yes, I am in Reading Pa.


----------



## miseryindeath (Mar 12, 2009)

:thumbup:

Jamie is a great guy. Drove 3 or 4 hours to pick up a bunch of Euro stuff from him last February. Had no idea he drove a RHD car, though.

I'll be watching this to get an idea of just how "bolt on" this really is. So when you get the chance, lots of pictures, please and thank you. :laugh:


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

miseryindeath said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Jamie is a great guy. Drove 3 or 4 hours to pick up a bunch of Euro stuff from him last February. Had no idea he drove a RHD car, though.
> 
> I'll be watching this to get an idea of just how "bolt on" this really is. So when you get the chance, lots of pictures, please and thank you. :laugh:


Seriously, the only thing that is not bolt on is the air duct in the rain tray. I have to close the LHD hole and open the punch out on the other side. That is the extent of non bolt on..lol.. EVERYTHING else is bolt on! Not easy, but bolt on..lol.. :laugh:


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

opcorn: Hey down in front...:thumbup:


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

Highbeam2 said:


> opcorn: Hey down in front...:thumbup:


Thanks! After celebrating my b-day myself, I will go take some pics of the progress I have made. ic:


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

*RHD clip cleaned and ready to remove what is needed!*

Here are some pics of the car cleaned up and ready to take apart!  came pretty clean for the age! Looks almost new.. WooHoo! Oh, I forgot to mention this car had less than 45,000 miles!


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

Oh yea, forgot to mention the onboard D-din computer that is going to control the MegaSquirt. Running Win 7 Professional complete with WiFi, Bluetooth, Centrafuse 4.0, radio, DVD player, and Navigation..:thumbup:


----------



## miseryindeath (Mar 12, 2009)

At least I'll know who to PM if I run into any troubles with a RHD swap in my (hopefully) soon to be acquired Cabrio. :laugh:

I've been wanting to do this for like 2 years now... Just now finding a good Cabrio at a decent price. Super jealous you beat me to the punch on this. :wave:

I might have to hit up Paul to make a harness for me. I plan on using a Mk4 engine and trans and wanna mate it all to the Mk3 stuff so it's pretty plug and play. Can't put a price on that...


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

miseryindeath said:


> At least I'll know who to PM if I run into any troubles with a RHD swap in my (hopefully) soon to be acquired Cabrio. :laugh:
> 
> I've been wanting to do this for like 2 years now... Just now finding a good Cabrio at a decent price. Super jealous you beat me to the punch on this. :wave:
> 
> I might have to hit up Paul to make a harness for me. I plan on using a Mk4 engine and trans and wanna mate it all to the Mk3 stuff so it's pretty plug and play. Can't put a price on that...


I am doing a vr6 from a Mk3 and a top end from a Mk4 so I have the VRI (Variable Runner Intake) to be run by the MegaSquirt. Basically it acts like a Schrick intake manifold. So at a certain RPM (user adjustable through MegaSquirt) the intake runner will become longer/shorter and will optimize hp gains throughout the rpm range!

Not to mention it is composite so there is no heat soak which in turn means cooler IAT= MORE HP..


----------



## miseryindeath (Mar 12, 2009)

I plan doing a complete Mk4 engine and 6spd trans.


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

I finally got the carputer all buttoned up. All connections are contained within the box besides the power/speaker harness.. I am a wiz when it comes to electronics and soldering. Instead of having the VGA connector and USB cables come out of the box and connect to the back, I just soldered in pin headers and ribbon cables to the motherboard so I can contain the mess within the case itself. :snowcool:


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

StinkBugz said:


> Oh yea, forgot to mention the onboard D-din computer that is going to control the MegaSquirt. Running Win 7 Professional complete with WiFi, Bluetooth, Centrafuse 4.0, radio, DVD player, and Navigation..:thumbup:


Receiving WiFi or generating Wifi?


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

Highbeam2 said:


> Receiving WiFi or generating Wifi?


Receiving from hotspots or phone. Nonetheless always connected (with my android phone). :thumbup:


----------



## DubbinxHAMx (Jul 3, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## DubbinxHAMx (Jul 3, 2011)

What a day, this build is alot harder then it sounds lol. Wait it is as hard as it sounds, but will definitely be worth it in the end.


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

Here are some pics from todays progress. The donor clip was completely stripped today.










Going around the lip of the firewall with a torch loosens the seamsealer enough to seperate









First 1/2 loose









The whole Bulkhead loose :thumbup::beer::snowcool:










Here DubbinxHAMx is getting all of the seam sealer off the bulkhead










FULLY STRIPPED!


----------



## DubbinxHAMx (Jul 3, 2011)

Yyyaaaayyaaaa. Moving along nicely with it. This will be a show winner for sure! :thumbup:


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

DubbinxHAMx said:


> Yyyaaaayyaaaa. Moving along nicely with it. This will be a show winner for sure! :thumbup:


I don't know about show winner but def a head turner!


----------



## DubbinxHAMx (Jul 3, 2011)

StinkBugz said:


> I don't know about show winner but def a head turner!


Gonna turn heads while winning shows. Lol. Its gonna be super mint, gonna sit lovely on coils and wheels, and the RHD is just a big bonus. I bet you win a few,if not this season next season for sure.


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

Damn how come I have not seen this , and it's local ! 

Guess there will be 2 rhd cars in the area


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

that_guy_bry said:


> Damn how come I have not seen this , and it's local !
> 
> Guess there will be 2 rhd cars in the area


And what exactly do you drive? I never knew of any others in the area.. :banghead:


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

I drive a red vr gti , still lhd due to having to buy some jewelry for the lady .but it's hopefully gonna happen soon .at least. Have this as a DIY now 

I saw the bagged s-dime in the other thread you posted in ..I think that might be the one I have seen it if it's the one out on 61 .i know I have seen 2 white bagged ones tho.

But good to see someone around here doing big things ! I will stay tuned for sure .


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

that_guy_bry said:


> I drive a red vr gti , still lhd due to having to buy some jewelry for the lady .but it's hopefully gonna happen soon .at least. Have this as a DIY now
> 
> I saw the bagged s-dime in the other thread you posted in ..I think that might be the one I have seen it if it's the one out on 61 by car tec .i know I have seen 2 white bagged ones tho.
> 
> But good to see someone around here doing big things ! I will stay tuned for sure .


You could always stop by to give a hand so you know what to do when you have to do it to yours.. lol.. :snowcool:


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

Yeah I play supervisor pretty good so if you're out working I'll have to check it out.if you wanna pm some info I'll swing down ,it looks pretty nice out :thumbup:


----------



## DubbinxHAMx (Jul 3, 2011)

Sure does huh. Might have to swing by my self to see what's up with my tire rod.


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

Watching :thumbup:


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

the brit said:


> Watching :thumbup:


Cool. I just went out and bought an abrasive blaster to help out with some stuff.. I am testing it out on the wheels tomorrow.. I hope to blast ALL the oxidation off of them so they will be 1 step closer to getting powder coated (I will be doing that here at home also). I will post up the results of the blasting of the RX II's tomorrow. opcorn: :thumbup:


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

FYI, the Harbor Freight blaster listed above is a P.O.S! I went through 50 Lbs in like 3 min and didn't even get the whole lip done of 1 wheel!! When you first start out the pressure in the tank has to "regulate" itself so it dumps media out while doing so and it wastes it by doing this. When it worked, it worked well but otherwise not worth the $150 spent..

I am going to a friend of mine that owns a local shop tomorrow. I give him $20 and I have free roam of what he has available. Not to mention the $15,000 blast cabinet there.. :laugh: opcorn:


----------



## Highbeam2 (Jan 25, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

:beer:opcorn::thumbup:


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

So after a few hrs at the shop, I got 1 wheel done..lol.. They were a PITA to get the clear off. The one that came clean was the one I used aircraft stripper on. Now I put the other 3 in a shot blaster cabinet used for trans cases and stuff like that so they should come out all nice n pretty.. Here is the 1 rim I got done. I can't seem to get the 3 bolts out of it so I am trying all methods for that.. lol.. :thumbup:


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

Next process for the rims.. POWDER :laugh:


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

Just don't cook them where you bake your bread and Thanksgiving Turkey 


As far as the broken bolts. take your time and get a perfect center punch. Start with a very small drill and go perfectly straight, then go bigger to a decent easy out size. Heat the AL all around the one you are working on with a propane torch to expand the AL. They should come right out.

The AL will expand much more than the steel bolt. $.02 Maybe you know all of this already.


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

sdezego said:


> Just don't cook them where you bake your bread and Thanksgiving Turkey
> 
> 
> As far as the broken bolts. take your time and get a perfect center punch. Start with a very small drill and go perfectly straight, then go bigger to a decent easy out size. Heat the AL all around the one you are working on with a propane torch to expand the AL. They should come right out.
> ...


This stuff I do know but thanks. I tried to get them out at the shop but since the bolts are *Titanium*, I could not get a drill bit to drill a hole through them :banghead:. I will try some other methods also..


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

Here is a short vid of a rim with the aircraft stripper on it. If you listen, you can hear it crackle. Watch closely at :25 and you can see a piece of clearcoat *POP *off towards the camera.. lol..


----------



## DubbinxHAMx (Jul 3, 2011)

What video? Lol


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

DubbinxHAMx said:


> What video? Lol


 :facepalm:

I know you're prob stoned so refresh the page and ye shall see.. :laugh:


----------



## DubbinxHAMx (Jul 3, 2011)

StinkBugz said:


> :facepalm:
> 
> I know you're prob stoned so refresh the page and ye shall see.. :laugh:


Lol I wish. Theres no video up I swear. Lol


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

DubbinxHAMx said:


> Lol I wish. Theres no video up I swear. Lol


Well then get stoned and try it again.. lol.. :laugh:

P.S. Page 3 *OWNED*..


----------



## DubbinxHAMx (Jul 3, 2011)

StinkBugz said:


> Here is a short vid of a rim with the aircraft stripper on it. If you listen, you can hear it crackle. Watch closely at :25 and you can see a piece of clearcoat *POP *off towards the camera.. lol..


Here is where the video is pose to be huh. Why is it not here? Lol seem like your the stoner lmfao.
Note the link is not letting me select it. 
Reowned page 3


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

DubbinxHAMx said:


> Here is where the video is pose to be huh. Why is it not here? Lol seem like your the stoner lmfao.
> Note the link is not letting me select it.
> Reowned page 3


:what: Here is what your post looks like to me.. *STONER*..


----------



## DubbinxHAMx (Jul 3, 2011)

Well fck my phone. Lol sh1t does not pop up on tapatalK. I havent used my computer in for ever. Lol. Sorry. You win lol. Tapatalk is screwing me over. Haha


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

DubbinxHAMx said:


> :bs:Well fck my phone. Lol **** does not put oup on tapatalK.:bs: I havent use my computer in for ever. Lol. Sorry. :bs:You win lol. Tapatalk is screwing me over. :bs:Haha


Page 3 ownage *REVOKED*! Returned to original owner.. _*Me*
_


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

StinkBugz said:


> Page 3 ownage *REVOKED*! Returned to original owner.. _*Me*
> _


LOL. Now post some updates


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice to see a local putting a rhd drive together:thumbup: Im up in Kutztown if you ever want any help, I just helped my buddy back at home in Bucks County finish up his mk4 rhd vr:laugh:


----------



## DubbinxHAMx (Jul 3, 2011)

02vwgolf said:


> Nice to see a local putting a rhd drive together:thumbup: Im up in Kutztown if you ever want any help, I just helped my buddy back at home in Bucks County finish up his mk4 rhd vr:laugh:


Definitely come down one weekend.


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

02vwgolf said:


> Nice to see a local putting a rhd drive together:thumbup: Im up in Kutztown if you ever want any help, I just helped my buddy back at home in Bucks County finish up his mk4 rhd vr:laugh:



:facepalm: Why is it that you never see something till you have one of your own, after that, they seem to be everywhere! :banghead: :banghead: :sly: 

Yea well, with the other mods I am doing to this car, it will deff set its own bar of excellence! :snowcool:

I personally have never seen a RHD VW *ANYTHING*, even at shows I have gone to..


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

StinkBugz said:


> :facepalm: Why is it that you never see something till you have one of your own, after that, they seem to be everywhere! :banghead: :banghead: :sly:
> 
> Yea well, with the other mods I am doing to this car, it will deff set its own bar of excellence! :snowcool:
> 
> I personally have never seen a RHD VW *ANYTHING*, even at shows I have gone to..


Haha dont worry its a mk4 gti vr... and he literally just finished the rhd conversion about a month ago:laugh: Yours is still the first rhd vr cabby i have seen:thumbup:


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

02vwgolf said:


> Haha dont worry its a mk4 gti vr... and he literally just finished the rhd conversion about a month ago:laugh: Yours is still the first rhd vr cabby i have seen:thumbup:



You happen to have pics? Pm them to me or send me links.


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

Here is a small update for today. Went to the shop and finished the barrels and did DubbinxHAMx VR valve cover.


----------



## miseryindeath (Mar 12, 2009)

I may have to bring some Phone Dials to you one day if you'd be willing to blast them for me. :laugh:

Hurry up and do work on the car. :thumbup:


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

miseryindeath said:


> I may have to bring some Phone Dials to you one day if you'd be willing to blast them for me. :laugh:
> 
> Hurry up and do work on the car. :thumbup:


It is kind of hard for me to get work done most of the time since I am a stay at home father and the wife works odd times of the day. I can only do work when the daughter is sleeping or when wife is home for the day :banghead: otherwise I can't work on it (which is the majority of the time).

I am blasting this stuff to powdercoat. I have a powdercoating setup in the basement and the VR valve cover is going in first. I still have a few blemishes to iron out on the rims and then they are next.. :snowcool:


----------



## miseryindeath (Mar 12, 2009)

Gotcha. Priorities. :thumbup:

How much would you charge me if I made the 3 hour trip to Reading to get my Dials blasted and powdercoated? :laugh:


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

Here is the finished VR valve cover for DubbinxHAMx.. Bad A$$!!


----------



## DubbinxHAMx (Jul 3, 2011)

Definitely nice as hell. The whole set up is gonna look clean put together. Good job bro :thumbup:


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

DubbinxHAMx said:


> Definitely nice as hell. The whole set up is gonna look clean put together. Good job bro :thumbup:


opcorn: :thumbup: ic: :heart:












The black speck you see is a piece of tape that snuck its way onto the cover before I took the pic. It is not in the finish. :thumbup:


----------



## rubadubba (Jun 9, 2006)

I live in reading pa mines a 2 door silver arrow with a tdi swap, completely done besides installing suspension good luck with the rest of the conversion I know what you are going through


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

rubadubba said:


> I live in reading pa mines a 2 door silver arrow with a tdi swap, completely done besides installing suspension good luck with the rest of the conversion I know what you are going through


Why is it I have never heard of these other people doing these swaps!?!? Where did you get your RHD setup? Where in Reading you live??


----------



## rubadubba (Jun 9, 2006)

I bought mine from Jamie the owner of orchid last year. I actually live In fleetwood


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

:thumbup: Chad ,looking good !


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

that_guy_bry said:


> :thumbup: Chad ,looking good !



OH, *NOW *you want to say something..lol :sly:


----------



## rubadubba (Jun 9, 2006)

I didn't have a build thread, only a few people knew I was building it until now but I figured since I'm done I would share. Which is why you didn't know about it


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

The first is the color that is going on the WHOLE wheel with purple flake added. Then the bolts are going to be purple as the colored ball. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Super Wet Black a.k.a "Black Chrome"









Purple Wave


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

rubadubba said:


> I didn't have a build thread, only a few people knew I was building it until now but I figured since I'm done I would share. Which is why you didn't know about it


You should stop by so I can drive your car so I know if I want to finish the swap or not.. :laugh:


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

You won't like it and you should trade me for the wheel collection I'm building 

I say something occasionally ,most of the time I jus lurk :snowcool:


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

that_guy_bry said:


> You won't like it and you should trade me for the wheel collection I'm building


 LMAO, and when you do say something, it is totally off the wall like your last comment.. :facepalm:


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

Now you see the point in my last 7500 posts ,finally someone gets my flow !


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

A little bit of floor surface rust on what used to be the drivers side. :laugh:

I cleaned it up a bit with the wire wheel, wiped it down with a cleaner, and sprayed a self etching primer on it. :thumbup:


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

Pinch welds on pass side seem to be in decent shape.. I can't get to the drivers side yet. opcorn:


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

Soon I have to tackle this problem. This is behind what used to be the passenger side. This is on the floor in the back.  The problem is finding this area in another car that is good. I think it is Cabrio specific


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

I ordered the powder needed for my rims today. Black Chrome, Purple Flake, and Purple Wave for the bolts.. The powder will be here Friday and I hope to have at least the barrels done by the weekend! :thumbup:


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

Got the stuff today to powder my rims.. :thumbup: :thumbup: :laugh:


----------



## DubbinxHAMx (Jul 3, 2011)

Where the pics of the chopped up bites, loL


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

Which bits? LMAO

This one?










P.S. Page 4 OWNAGE!!


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

Or the process of making bits?









Strut towers MIA




























Windshield off


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

I went today and picked up some VR swap parts and my "euro" rad. The 5 lug swap stuff is from a VR6 Passat. Is it me or is this brake setup *BIGGER *than a MK3 VR6 Golf setup?? 


Smokes are just for size ref as I could not find the tape measure.



















Mk4 VRI mani U/L with inj's.


----------



## billecorgan (Dec 31, 2010)

OMG! What a job! Can't wait to see more. Subscribed.


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

billecorgan said:


> OMG! What a job! Can't wait to see more. Subscribed.


There will be more to come once DubbinxHAMx gets off his a$$ and comes over to help out! :laugh:


----------



## DubbinxHAMx (Jul 3, 2011)

StinkBugz said:


> There will be more to come once DubbinxHAMx gets off his a$$ and comes over to help out! :laugh:


Ill be over either tomorrow early afternoon, or early Saturday for sure. But ill be over though, any other volunteers lol?


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

DubbinxHAMx said:


> Ill be over either tomorrow early afternoon, or early Saturday for sure. But ill be over though, any other volunteers lol?


It sux to make waste of these beautiful days!!


----------



## DubbinxHAMx (Jul 3, 2011)

StinkBugz said:


> It sux to make waste of these beautiful days!!


Yeah I know the feeling. Lol. I kinda Wana raise my rear coils. Ill get that done at your place.


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

Man it is soooooo nice today. I can't wait for summer!!

Using Tapatalk while driving..


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

Got a whole bunch of nothing done today..lol.. We cleaned out the garage a bit to make more room but that is about it. :facepalm:

Oh yea, I wiped down the RHD bulkhead and used some self etching primer on it to make sure the seam sealer channel is nice and fresh.. Maybe tomorrow DubbinxHAMx will finish the firewall (removing the globs of seam sealer from it) when he comes over so we can get this bulkhead installed!.!. LMAO :laugh:


----------



## DubbinxHAMx (Jul 3, 2011)

Dude that sh\t sucks lol :sly:


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

DubbinxHAMx said:


> Dude that sh\t sucks lol :sly:


:screwy: :facepalm: :sly: :bs:

LMAO


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

neat :beer:

I'm really curious to see how the MK4 manifold works out.


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

steveo27 said:


> neat :beer:
> 
> I'm really curious to see how the MK4 manifold works out.


Well it flows air just like any other mani, just better.. LOL, just messing with ya. The nice thing about the MK4 mani is that it's designed to open up the runners at a certain rpm which allows more air flow equaling more POWAH! They are bad a$$ if done right. :thumbup:


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

What do you plan on using to control it?

I kicked this idea around for a while... Here is some information if you are interested.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...4-VR6)-intake-manifold-swap-info-pics-DIY-ect

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5575788-AFP-(MK4-VR6)-intake-manifold-swap-info-pics

:beer::beer:


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

steveo27 said:


> What do you plan on using to control it?
> 
> I kicked this idea around for a while... Here is some information if you are interested.
> 
> ...


That RPM switch is a good route to go if you don't have any other means to control the system. I personally am using a MegaSquirt standalone ECU and I will control it from that. :thumbup:


----------



## steveo27 (Aug 2, 2005)

Awesome. Can't wait to see some progress. :beer:


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

I actually found another Mk4 mani I had laying around..lol.. All black.


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

Got the RHD bulkhead in today. DubbinxHAMx came over to help out and it is finally in!! We cleaned up the firewall and sprayed some self etching primer on it to make sure it will not rust. :thumbup:


----------



## DubbinxHAMx (Jul 3, 2011)

Lol the first pic you can see my jetta a little bit hahaha. Here are a few more pics














here is Stinkbugz going HAM lol







and the bulkhead in


----------



## FlyinbySTi (Jun 5, 2007)

wow, great thread to follow. This is what I'll be doing to my Cabby as soon as I find a new job.


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

Here is a quick update. Got the bulkhead in and rebar all done. The RHD did not have a tilt so I used my LHD tilt steering. :thumbup: :laugh:


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

New addition. Can you say YAY!! LMAO :laugh: :thumbup: :heart:


----------



## FlyinbySTi (Jun 5, 2007)

what color carpet are you going to put back in. I notice you have the beige door cards, so you had the light colored carpet in there did you?


----------



## DubbinxHAMx (Jul 3, 2011)

He is running full black interior I think. I know he has a fresh black carpet, euro dash is black too


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

I actually only have the front 1/2 of the carpet. Yes it is black but I am having a HARD A$$ED time trying to find black leather rear seats and black cards for the back!! Did the Cabby come with black leathers at all??


----------



## DubbinxHAMx (Jul 3, 2011)

Well if they had that beige leather n tan, safe to assume they did in black. Prolly hard as **** to find hahaha


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

DubbinxHAMx said:


> Well if they had that beige leather n tan, safe to assume they did in black. Prolly hard as **** to find hahaha


 Aren't you supposed to be working on your wifes car?? Get back to work! :laugh:


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

I got my new hood delivered today!! WOOHOO! :thumbup: :laugh: :heart:

Home sweet home.. :laugh:


----------



## red01vr6 (Jul 6, 2010)

So sweet. I love RHD cars... how badly I wish my mk4 was RHD.


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

A little work done today. The car came to me with a 1/2 completed side molding delete job and I didn't want to finish it so I took it off. :thumbup: :laugh:

The door and the rear 1/4 panel are what was done.









Filler panel taken off









Ground some of the spot welds down









Quick coat of self etching primer so the rust will stay away till I get the bodywork done by someone more capable than me..lol..









Took the door off since I can replace it easier than fixing it!









Also did the RHD cabin filter while it was nice out today..









Cabin filter mount in place (minus the filter)


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

I just picked up my vr chipped ECU (C2) and my black cloth top. Pics coming soon. I am on my way home now.

Using Tapatalk while driving..


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

*Powdercoating setup arrived!*

*My upgraded Powdercoating system arrived today! WooHoo! Upgraded to a Faraday Wave setup and a Fluidizing hopper. Oh yea, new color gun also.* :thumbup: :heart:


----------



## billecorgan (Dec 31, 2010)

StinkBugz said:


> I just picked up my vr chipped ECU (C2) and my black cloth top. Pics coming soon. I am on my way home now.
> 
> Using Tapatalk while driving..


 Yay! opcorn:


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

More rims to the collection.. :thumbup: :laugh: :heart:


----------



## aoj2108 (Sep 12, 2003)

StinkBugz said:


> Did the Cabby come with black leathers at all??


Some Mk3.5 Cabrios come with full black leather interiors :thumbup: This is the only pic I could find of my rear seat


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

aoj2108 said:


> Some Mk3.5 Cabrios come with full black leather interiors :thumbup: This is the only pic I could find of my rear seat


Man, I have been trying to buy some and I can't seem to find them ANYWHERE! :banghead:


----------



## Mean 'n Green86 (Dec 17, 2006)

amazing thread and build. and in reading no less.....cool


----------



## FlyinbySTi (Jun 5, 2007)

Have you made any progress yet? 

Did you get RHD door cards as well with the swap. I know you can switch the window up/down to the other side. But what are you going to do with the electric mirror adjustment?


----------



## DubbinxHAMx (Jul 3, 2011)

Nah, he gave up lol...he'll tell you guys ..

Sent from my SCH-R720 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aoj2108 (Sep 12, 2003)

FlyinbySTi said:


> Have you made any progress yet?
> 
> Did you get RHD door cards as well with the swap. I know you can switch the window up/down to the other side. But what are you going to do with the electric mirror adjustment?


you don't need the entire door card, just the removable switch panel.


----------



## FlyinbySTi (Jun 5, 2007)

DubbinxHAMx said:


> Nah, he gave up lol...he'll tell you guys ..
> 
> Sent from my SCH-R720 using Tapatalk 2


hahaha, did he really?


----------



## StinkBugz (Jun 16, 2011)

FlyinbySTi said:


> hahaha, did he really?



Yea, I got rid of it for a Mk2 coupe.. When it comes to wiring, it boggles me.. lol..:banghead:


----------



## Green Hare (Oct 21, 2003)

StinkBugz said:


> Yea, I got rid of it for a Mk2 coupe.. When it comes to wiring, it boggles me.. lol..:banghead:


Damn... I'd love to tackle something like this eventually, although I think I'd do a RHD TDI Cabrio


----------



## aoj2108 (Sep 12, 2003)

^^^ I'd love to make my 3.5 Cabby RHD. The thought of driving on the right side with the top down sounds awesome. But I would only do it if I can source a RHD 3.5 Cabrio conversion and it won't be an easy task


----------



## Green Hare (Oct 21, 2003)

aoj2108 said:


> ^^^ I'd love to make my 3.5 Cabby RHD. The thought of driving on the right side with the top down sounds awesome. But I would only do it if I can source a RHD 3.5 Cabrio conversion and it won't be an easy task


None of these RHD conversions seem to be an easy task... but the end result is pretty sick. To those haters out there, whatever... it's the OP's car. I've owned 2 RHD vehicles out of the 14 vehicles I've had (98 Subaru Legacy wagon and 76 Jeep DJ5) and they've both been fun to drive. As for the future, I'd love to do a Cabrio or TT, but realistically I'm considering picking up a Wrangler in a few years after the TDI is paid off, the only conversion there will be installing the 3rd pedal.


----------



## aoj2108 (Sep 12, 2003)

Green Hare said:


> None of these RHD conversions seem to be an easy task... but the end result is pretty sick.


I bet it won't be easy but at least the firewall is bolt on and you won't have to worry about welding. I'm currently helping my brother install a RHD Type-R front end on his DC2 Integra and it is all welding :banghead:. We're taking our time with it but it is nothing but headaches. When I'm done helping him install it I bet I'll have enough confidence to look at a Mk3 RHD conversion and laugh at it's face.


----------

